# Coffin how-to



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Hope you enjoy this tutorial, please poke around and check out our other projects!

SteveO
www.garageofevil.com

Build your own toe-pincher coffin:

http://www.garageofevil.com/projects/toe_pincher_coffins.php


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Great how to...*

I am going to build two of those today and a couple of half coffins also. Great tutorial!! Did you use foam for the exterior also? Looks like one of the coffins (painted one) has some "extras" on the side of it..I like that detail. Is it foam? Curious..

Nice work!

Melty


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

just carved pink foam (love the stuff). thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Liked the how-to, looks good, the side panels add that extra touch.


----------

